# Even The Queen has to go



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

but granted, I doubt she's ever had a camera pointed at her at the time


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Have you no decency Hari!!!!

Let her do her 'stuff' in peace !!!!!'

Hobbsy :


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Nope, no shame....I was trying to get a good pic for POTM Comp but she wouldn't play ball lol!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I will vote for that.. ;D as long as datacan, carries the motion.. :-X :-X


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

I can see pink gloves involved here...... 

Hobbsy


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har - the beginning of a bird field - hunt test or field trial - PIKE always salutes the Queen - then it's game on !!!!!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

LOL! Ruby is pretty even when she's poopin'!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

that's the field that backs onto our back garden DC, it's hd the benefit of sheep and lambs on it till about a week ago. My back lawn is struggling after this winter, gave it another scarifying over the weekend so hopefully that should promote some recovery.


----------

